# Touring on a Road Bike



## NFrancis (25 Jul 2011)

Hi there,

I'm sorry if this is repeating stuff which has been asked/answered elsewhere (I had a look but couldn't find it).

I am planning a cycle tour in September for about 10 days. I have a Cannondale CAAD8 which doesn't have any rack mountings on it. I know it's possible to fit a rear rack using P-Clips, however bike shops are a little vague and sketchy about the details of how they work and fit.

I was wondering whether anybody has had any experience of doing this, how much weight will these mountings take? Do people have any recommended models or brands?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## BlackPanther (25 Jul 2011)

I've just done a 250 (ish) mile round trip from Doncaster to Milton Keynes and back on my Specialized Allez. I managed to squeeze everything in using a quick release seat post mounted rack (with the pannier bars) and double pannier bags. I'm not sure of the max weight capacity of the rack, but as my tent is sub 1kg, and I used a lightweight sleeping bag and carried little food or liquid (my route went past many a shop) I think I was well within its limits.


----------



## Wardy (26 Jul 2011)

If you were touring using B&B have you considered using a saddlebag with a Bagman Q/R attachment and possibly a barbag?


----------



## aberal (26 Jul 2011)

There are a few threads on CC on the same subject. But if you can't find them it might be worth considering a Bob Yak thing. Takes a decent load without overloading your bike. Alternatively you could go the other route and try ultralight touring - see here.


----------



## tbtb (26 Jul 2011)

Tubus make an upmarket version of a p clip but I used the normal ones. You just wrap some rubber around the seat stay, pop the p clip on and there you are, attach the rack. I used large p clips, 25mm I think, so that I could put plenty of old inner tube around the seat stays first, to dampen any shocks, prevent shimmy maybe, and protect the paintwork. Re max weight, the p clips are steadying the rack, not taking most of the weight but on a road bike less is best. I aim for sub 10kg, others go for sub 15, or more. If you're really big or fat, you may aim for lower numbers. All I know is, as the weight increases (when I've piled on extra water and food) I worry more about flexing it too much or going over potholes.

Keep the tyre well inflated and try to avoid throwing the loaded bike around too much on your out-of-the-saddle climbs.

This site has some good fun expert ideas on ultralight touring.


----------



## chris-s (27 Jul 2011)

Just got back from France on a ten-day camping tour on the Bianchi road bike which doesn't have rack mounting points. Simple bought some rubber lined p-clips off ebay and the rack mounted fine. Used a Carradice Longflap Camper saddlebag to carry everything in with a weight of around 8 to 9 kilos. Worked perfectly.






Chris


----------



## NFrancis (28 Jul 2011)

I'm planning to travel very lightweight, taking a couple of sheets of tarpaulin and bivi bag. I'd hope to get a weight under 10kg. And, like @BlackPanther said I was thinking of only carrying emergency food supplies and buy the rest in the towns and villages we pass through.

@aberal - I had looked at trailers and as much as I want one, I can't justify the expenditure for the little use I would get out of it. I think a rack is a little better for this application. 

@Chris-s, that looks like an ideal set-up for my situation. What rack are you using on your (beautiful) Bianchi?


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Jul 2011)

NFrancis said:


> I'm planning to travel very lightweight, taking a couple of sheets of tarpaulin and bivi bag.




I looked into getting a bivi, but at under 1kg and sub-£30 quid, my 'Gerert Solo' was a more practical and cheaper solution. It got great reviews, apart from weak pole joints. Seeing as the next half-decent solo tent was twice the price I went for the Gerert and just reinforced the weak joints with tent pegs/insulating tape! 

There's nothing better than just banging your tent up at the side of the road (in a safe place) when you've done 6 hours in the saddle. A tent gives a bit more privacy, security and comfort than a bivi without any noticeable weight gain.


----------



## chris-s (29 Jul 2011)

NFrancis said:


> @Chris-s, that looks like an ideal set-up for my situation. What rack are you using on your (beautiful) Bianchi?



I bought a Tortec Ultralight, weighs 400g. Of course, without mounting points on the bike I used some p-clips off ebay (like 250725363747) and it was solid as a rock. With the saddlebag attached to the saddle rails using some carrabina clips, it carried everything excluding the few items in the handle-bar bag. I didn't take any cooking kit, just bought day-to-day food that was carried in a small drybag from Alpkit and hung on the side.

Chris


----------



## tbtb (29 Jul 2011)

chris-s said:


> I bought a Tortec Ultralight, weighs 400g.


Have you weighed it? They used to claim 440g (see edinb bike listing) but a few months back the number on sites where customer feedback reviews have flagged the error (such as wiggle) changed to 560g. Perhaps 440 doesn't include those (necessary) attaching struts?

I went mad trying to get lighter racks - my old Bor Yeuh mtb rear mountain rack is 500g (all in). People using drybags rather than panniers, or smaller front panniers even, can consider shorter racks marketed as front racks. And Bor Yueh do one claimed to be 400g (BY-201) and another at 330g (BY-232, below) but they're less substantial and listed as 10kg max load. Note the single attachment point at the rear brake, no p clip required. You might need to factor in the weight of the mud or the mudguard though!


----------



## Banjo (29 Jul 2011)

If you can manage on less than 7kg Topeak make a beam rack that clamps only onto the seat post. Its called Topeak RX beamrack. They also do panniers and rack bags that fit onto it (you need a set of clip on sidebars for the panniers)



. I have adapted a camera bag for mine.

PS you cant clamp it to a Carbon seatpost. If your Frame is Large or above get the cranked one that lowers the center of gravity a bit.



If doing camping touring I use the hybrid and can second the thumbs up for the Gelert Solo tent, weighs only 1kg costs only about £30 keeps you dry and is low profile and green colour for stealth camping.


----------

